# Carlos Creations Mods



## Rob Fisher

My Carlos Creations Xtreme Mod arrived! 26650 Mod with YiHi 350J V2 Chip and matching drip tip!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 7


----------



## JB1987

That looks so beautiful Uncle Rob!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Huffapuff

Now that's a good looking mod

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## jpzx12rturbo

Wow!!!
Verry veeeeerrrrryyy nice Uncle Rob!

But






So much want so little money…….

Time for me to realize ill never have all the awesome gear you have

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Imperator

Ah! That looks amazing

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## JB1987

So the big question is, how does the beauty vape?


----------



## Clouds4Days

Uncle Rob you got me excited for a moment. I thought we had another local mod maker there for a second.

I really thought @NewOobY from Carlos Concoctions had started a new division called Carlos Creations 

Nice mod uncle @Rob Fisher , wish you many happy vapes on her.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

JB1987 said:


> So the big question is, how does the beauty vape?



Pretty much as same as my Minikin... but is so much more beautiful.


----------



## Rob Fisher

JB1987 said:


> So the big question is, how does the beauty vape?



Pretty much as same as my Minikin... but is so much more beautiful.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NewOobY

i can't make a simple table let alone a freaking awesome mod like that. #CUD4Lyf Mr Rob

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

NewOobY said:


> i can't make a simple table let alone a freaking awesome mod like that. #CUD4Lyf Mr Rob



I was torn between clicking can releate and that's funny so here it is manually

*CAN RELATE

*

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## M5000

There is nothing groundbreaking about this design but theres something about the way it's put together that's appealing, it looks outstanding. The colours are perfect, enjoy it sir.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Managed to finally snag an Alpha after all this time! The 510 and battery cap needed a little love and polishing and the internals needed some surgical spirit cleaning...

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## Rob Fisher

Carlos Creation Delta Next Mod!

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## Rob Fisher

Delta Next SS

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

Carlos Creation Extreme X

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Rob Fisher said:


> Delta Next SS
> View attachment 216611



Holy Shiny that is beautiful!!!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------

